# [solved] grub config für dual boot

## guije

Hallo Freunde,

ich bekomme jetzt, wenn ich den Win7 Eintrag im Grub wähle diesen fehler:

```
Booting 'Win7'

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

BOOTMGR ist missing

Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart
```

```
nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

```
default 0

timeout 15

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel_2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/sda6

title Win7

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Habt ihr da eine Idee

----------

## root_tux_linux

Falsche Partition angegeben?

Win 7 erstellt 2 Paritionen eine ist versteckt (hidden)

Ansonsten zeig mal  Partitionsschema der Platte

z.B.

```

fdisk -l /dev/sda    

```

----------

## Randy Andy

Und war es nicht so, dass Win7 grundsätzlich auf der ersten Partition installiert werden möchte ?

AFAIR, Andy.

----------

## guije

 *Quote:*   

> Und war es nicht so, dass Win7 grundsätzlich auf der ersten Partition installiert werden möchte ? 

 

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir war das Win7 auf Partition 2 installiert, davor wird über die Toshiba Wiederherstellungs DVD´s eine Partition erstellt die Wiederherstellungs Informationen erhält.

Nachdem ich diese Partition gelöscht hatte ist Win7 allerdings auch nicht mehr hochgefahren.

Ich dachte das ich Win7 über Grub auf jeden Fall hochfahren kann, egal auf welcher Partition das liegt.

Mein Partitionsschema sieht so aus (ist jetzt aus dem Kopf, weil ich nicht am Platz bin)

```
sda1          /boot

sda2          /Win7

sda3          /Datenpartition

sda4          /Erweiterte Partition

sda5          /swap (logische in erweiterten sda4)

sda6          /     (logische in erweiterten sda4)
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *guije wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Und war es nicht so, dass Win7 grundsätzlich auf der ersten Partition installiert werden möchte ?  
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir war das Win7 auf Partition 2 installiert, davor wird über die Toshiba Wiederherstellungs DVD´s eine Partition erstellt die Wiederherstellungs Informationen erhält.
> 
> Nachdem ich diese Partition gelöscht hatte ist Win7 allerdings auch nicht mehr hochgefahren. 

 

Windows 7 legt eine 100MB versteckte NTFS partition als /dev/sda1 (Unsichtbar unter Windows) and und dann das System auf /dev/sda2 (C :Smile: !

Wenn du die 100MB Partition löscht ist Bootmanager + Rescue Tools weg und das System bootet nicht mehr.

So wie du das schilderst sieht es eher so aus als wenn du genau diese Partition gelöscht hättest  :Smile: 

Schieb die  Windows 7 CD  rein und geh in den Rescue Modus, entweder wird dann automatisch das System "gerettet" oder du darfst von Hand ran. 

PS. Nein Grub kann dein Windows nicht starten wenn der  Bootloader von Windows tot ist, da chainloader +1 grub nur dazu bewegt den Bootloader des anderen Systems  auszuführen. (Schlagt mich wenns nicht 100% korrekt erklärt ist)

----------

## Max Steel

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> PS. Nein Grub kann dein Windows nicht starten wenn der  Bootloader von Windows tot ist, da chainloader +1 grub nur dazu bewegt den Bootloader des anderen Systems  auszuführen. (Schlagt mich wenns nicht 100% korrekt erklärt ist)

 

Nix mit schlägen für dich. Nur eine Sache:

Die 100MB Boot-Partition wird nur wegen Bit-Locker benötigt, somit eigentlich erst ab Win7 Prof interresant.

Sie ist sozusagen das Pendant zur initramfs für Leute mit verschlüsselten root-PArtitionen oder LVM-root unter Linux (Zumindest so wie ichs versteh, schlagt mich wenns nich so is)

Sehen kannst du sie auch, nur hat sie keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugeordnet bekommen.

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9886/partitionstabelle.png

Schlagt mich ruhig, aber ich brauch ein funktionierendes System wenn ich zocken will. (FEAR, Die Siedler oder F1 2010 über wine?... lieber nicht!)

Gebraucht wird diese Partition, allerdings muss der grub auf root (hd0,1) zeigen. Also /dev/sda2 ==> Windows7 Root-Partition (C: )

----------

## disi

Der muss da hinzeigen, wo auch immer der bootmgr rumoxidiert auf der Festplatte.

Auf einem Windows 7 System scheint das nicht C:\ zu sein:

http://ompldr.org/vNjZ0dA

Auf XP ist der ntldr noch unter C:\

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hmmm... Also ich habe zuerst Linux installiert und die partitionstabelle mit fdisk erstellt. Win7 kann da nix mehr hinzuerstellen, und ich habe auch keinerlei zusätzliche Partitionen. C:\ ist bei mir /dev/sda3, und der grub chainloader startet Windows wie eine eins.

Also ich glaube es gibt nur einen Fehler, den man machen kann: Windows zuerst installieren.

----------

## guije

also ich habe im Grub, nach der erst Installation von Win7 un ddem aufsetzten des Gentoo die W7 auf der 2 Partition, davor liegt jetzt noch diese Recovery. Danach habe ich /boot.

Win 7 ging ohne weiteres, Gentoo nicht. Ich habe dann in der Grub Konsole mit find nach meinem Kernel gesucht, und der hat mir gesagt das gentoo auf (hd 0,2) liegt.

```
find /boot/kernel-2.6.34-r12
```

----------

